# [SOLVED] Buying new case, Is ATX, dont know what my mobo is, help please



## shadowwill (Mar 28, 2008)

hi there 

Well i want to buy a new case for my pc and ive found a nice one i would like, thing is, it says its ATX and will only fit ATX mobo's and power supplies. Im not at all sure what my mobo or psu is. 
This is the case i want to get 
http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ITAG=FAQ&ModuleNo=97554&doy=20m4#faq

And this is what my mobo is http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=16047&category_id=546&manufacturer_id=0
i cant find on that page with my mobo on anything to do with ATX, can you determine from the image? 
How can i tell if my mobo and power supply is ATX or BTX ?
my psu looks like this at the back 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/300-Watt-ATX-...ryZ42019QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And that psu says its ATX.
any help is welcome, thankyou.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Buying new case, Is ATX, dont know what my mobo is, help please*

This is a guess, and only a guess. It is probably ATX. I'm going by two things: 1. ATX is pretty much industry standard. 2. The picture. Looks like the CPU, NB, and SB are all proportional to an ATX board. I say this only from the hours I've spent staring at motherboards these past few weeks, both at Frys and online.

Disclaimer: I'm no expert, and this was purely an educated guess as I cannot even get enough info to google that Mobo. Hopefully an expert will pipe up who actually knows what they are talking about.

Eric


----------



## nealcq (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Buying new case, Is ATX, dont know what my mobo is, help please*

yeah the case is a standard ATX tower and will fit both ATX and mATX motherboards.


----------



## shadowwill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Buying new case, Is ATX, dont know what my mobo is, help please*

yea i know the case is ATX, but i need to know if my pc's componants are ATX.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Buying new case, Is ATX, dont know what my mobo is, help please*

That looks like a M-ATX board . . which will fit in an ATX case


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Buying new case, Is ATX, dont know what my mobo is, help please*

it would help if you could tell us what the chipset is ie (p35,p965,x38,650i ect), should be on the manual and on the board somewhere, then check the manufactures site and\or post it here so we can tell you for sure. the website you supplied doesnt give us that info.

looking at the gigabit lan, sata 2 which are relatively new it should be ATX or micro ATX both of which fit in an ATX case. but like everyone else its a half educated guess because we dont know which motherboard it is


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Buying new case, Is ATX, dont know what my mobo is, help please*

it's atx


----------



## shadowwill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Buying new case, Is ATX, dont know what my mobo is, help please*

hi, ive taken some photographs of my machine. Ive noticed there are some screw holes near the bottom of the case labelled 'ATX only' and my motherbaord is not attached to them, but i noitced also where my mobo is attached, there is the word 'ATX' and something else above it i cant see, could say micro atx i dont know, then i noticed in my manual it says 'ATX power connecter' but there isnt anywhere with BTX , only ATX so i presume that my mobo is ATX or micro ATx 9it is small, look at pics)
http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/3641/img0116jj3.jpg
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/8924/img0117eb7.jpg
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/3720/img0115pm8.jpg
http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2609/img0116sb8.jpg
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/5933/img0117fq4.jpg

does this help you ? is it atx?


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Buying new case, Is ATX, dont know what my mobo is, help please*

The 300 watt power supply will be a problem. Need to look for 550 or bigger. Fred


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Buying new case, Is ATX, dont know what my mobo is, help please*

cases accomodate different m/b
you hold the m/b above the backing plate
line up the three at the back and put the standoffs in
then the 2 along the bottom
the 2 middle ones
the 2 top ones
snap in the i/o plate
put the m/board in
put in the screws


----------



## shadowwill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Buying new case, Is ATX, dont know what my mobo is, help please*

i know how to attack a mobo to a case. I asked if you know if it is ATX from the screens.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Buying new case, Is ATX, dont know what my mobo is, help please*

look at post 7
atx
mini atx
micro atx
are just different sizes of atx


----------



## shadowwill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Buying new case, Is ATX, dont know what my mobo is, help please*

alright, im going ot go ahead and buy this case. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Buying new case, Is ATX, dont know what my mobo is, help please*










You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------



## oska_123 (Apr 14, 2008)

are you going to be running that 8600 gt in that rig because if you are then your 300w psu is gonna cause problems further down the line:4-thatsba u need to up it to a bigger one id proberly go with a 550w seems to do the job with mine?

o.d


have a good one


----------



## shadowwill (Mar 28, 2008)

Its 450 w i think but its still extremely old, it says designed for pentium 4 which was first introduced on 2000, wouldnt be surprised if it was made then ! but yea ill be getting a new one, ive all ready had problems that lead to a suspected faulty PSU, so as soon as i get the cash, ill get a 500W +


----------

